# 29 Gallon Biocube - first marine setup



## sericinda

Hi folks. I'm getting a 29 gallon biocube this weekend and have decided to set it up for marine. I'm SCARED! haha

I've been reading and reading, but I want to get a little personal input as well to ease my nerves. I know nothing about marine setups, although I have much experience with freshwater and have 4 established, stable freshwater tanks.

I live in a small town so have to do all my shopping at once when I go to the city to pick up the bio-cube. *What are the absolute necessities I will need to get this tank started?* I want to make sure I don't forget anything. 

Also, so I can start researching...*what kinds/number of fish and coral will I be able to get for this size of tank?* I'm unsure how big or compatible marine fish are and there are so many that I don't really know where to start. I know I like clownfish and I'm fond of orange and pink, so having some orange and/or pink fish would be nice. Any directions on some fish to start researching? Any advice on clean up crew would be good too. I have a fondness for shrimp of all types.

I'm a research type but I'm overwhelmed by the AMOUNT of research to do here. I would like to at least get the tank up and on a start to maturing in the next week or so though, then I will start researching fish. I have a feeling my choices will be limited in my area.

Thank you!


----------



## Pasfur

I strongly suggest that you first decide for certain that a 29 gallon tank is what you want. Your livestock choices will be EXTREMELY limited in a tank of this length. In fact, you will be restricted to only choosing fish with an adult size of 5'' or less, AND fish that spend their time hanging out in a single area of the reef, as opposed to fish which swim about and patrol a large area. (such as Tangs) If you are ok with the livestock restrictions, then I think you have come to an excellent site to learn about the Biocube. We have an absolute expert on the product, as well as several members running 29 gallon Biocube systems.

Here is a good place to start, and a recent thread:
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...ideos/camryds-29-gallon-bio-cube-build-33668/


----------



## sericinda

I'm ok with the limitations on stock...my freshwater tanks are well stocked and I get the enjoyment from watching them interact. I want to use this biocube to learn before I get into a bigger setup. I know bigger is probably EASIER, but I'm not necessarily going out for easy, I have the time to spend on it.

Off to check out that link now, thanks!!


----------

